# NFS Most Wanted PC Version Crashing



## iTile (Nov 29, 2012)

High I've been scouring the net to find a solution for this prob.

I Had windows 8 Pro x64, thought it was an isolated insidant on win8 only, so i decided to format and put my win 7 pro x64 on again. To no avail.. it still gives me the same problem, crashes at the loading screen and when it does go past the loading screen i can only play it for about 5 minutes then it crashes again..

Only solution I've found is to play the game in with origin in offline mode. -_-!

I have a decent PC well above the minimum spec of the Game.

Obviously I'd like to play it online..

And yes its a paid for original copy...


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

Any issues with other games? NO problems here with that one, Win8 and Win7 both. Might be driver issue...might be your card beginning to fail. Might be other software, even.


----------



## iTile (Nov 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Any issues with other games? NO problems here with that one, Win8 and Win7 both. Might be driver issue...might be your card beginning to fail. Might be other software, even.




Bf3, runs fine, MOH warfighter runs fine, dota 2,  Never had GPU issues.. -_-.. I've had the GPU for a year now.. GTX560 Ti.. can't fail now.. :<


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

I found that NFSMW can make issues in a system show fairly fast; I just RMA'ed a card for that exact reason, but my card also crashed in BF3 and others, although it took extended play sessions to make it crash.

for me, I had two cards, so it was easy to test. Games crashing early into loading.. could be bad ram or CPU, more likely ram(CPU issues tend to lead to BSOD), or a bad VGA...or some driver/software conflict.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 29, 2012)

iTile said:


> High I've been scouring the net to find a solution for this prob.
> 
> I Had windows 8 Pro x64, thought it was an isolated insidant on win8 only, so i decided to format and put my win 7 pro x64 on again. To no avail.. it still gives me the same problem, crashes at the loading screen and when it does go past the loading screen i can only play it for about 5 minutes then it crashes again..
> 
> ...



I don't know if this helps for you, but I had to run it in compatibility mode (dunno if XP or Vista sorry, already uninstalled), and I also had to physically disconnect my second monitor, because it crashed every time for me without these two steps.

Also: Intel burning test can show problems with your CPU overclock what Orthos or Prime would never catch, so perhaps you could give it a try.

Good luck.


----------



## bmaverick (Nov 29, 2012)

Try running NFS in XP compatibility mode.  Not only running the program, but installing too. 

That version of NFS runs fine on my XP-Pro.  Have not loaded it onto my Win7-64 yet. 

NFS is a great game.  Bummer that the newer OS levels keep forcing a person to either ditch the older games or buy a newer version.


----------



## iTile (Nov 29, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> I don't know if this helps for you, but I had to run it in compatibility mode (dunno if XP or Vista sorry, already uninstalled), and I also had to physically disconnect my second monitor, because it crashed every time for me without these two steps.
> 
> Also: Intel burning test can show problems with your CPU overclock what Orthos or Prime would never catch, so perhaps you could give it a try.
> 
> Good luck.



The thing is It can't be driver related, or GPU, or CPU, or Ram related, because i can play the game for 3 hours straight if i set my "origin to offline mode". Then i can play. But i can't play it when i'm online -_-! it just crashes..

My other games run fine.. i can play for hours any other game. This one just crashes.. -_-!

BMaverick, I'm talking about the 2012 Version release this year.. not the old school one..


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 29, 2012)

iTile said:


> The thing is It can't be driver related, or GPU, or CPU, or Ram related, because i can play the game for 3 hours straight if i set my "origin to offline mode". Then i can play. But i can't play it when i'm online -_-! it just crashes..
> 
> My other games run fine.. i can play for hours any other game. This one just crashes.. -_-!
> 
> BMaverick, I'm talking about the 2012 Version release this year.. not the old school one..



Did you try to run it as administrator or in compatibility mode (game and/or origin).
but - apparently - many has the same problem: 1, 2, 3
this sounds like nothing but pure luck, but you could give it a try.


*ps:* (I know it's trivial, but you never know with origin...) http://answers.ea.com/t5/Need-for-S...hen-the-origin-at-the-online-mode/td-p/200988


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2012)

iTile said:


> Only solution I've found is to play the game in with origin in offline mode. -_-!


Sounds like an Autolog/DRM issue.

As the link above says, I'd try uninstalling Origin and installing it again.


----------

